# Billing on a UB bill Type 831



## medicalcoord (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,

I work for a payer.  We have an office that is billing the surgeon's charges on a HCFA (this is correct) and then billing on a UB for as a surgery center under bill type 831.  When you pull up the NPI number listed on the UB it shows that they are a Specialty Practice.  They have an Accreditation with the Commission for Ambulatory Health Care but it does not say Ambulatory Surgery Center.  Are they able to bill with a bill type 831 on a UB and if so should they have a separate NPI number for the surgical suite?


----------

